# 1962 Timex Backset Trio



## electrified (Jul 25, 2009)

I'm in the process of photographing my Timex Backset collection which, I'm proud to say, has reached a total of twenty. I decided to pose these three from 1962. All have the #67 movement and keep excellent time. The watch on the immediate left has a Sunburst Dial variation.

Thanks!

Mike


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Nice! Need a Dorado.

Mike? K?


----------



## electrified (Jul 25, 2009)

watchnutz said:


> Nice! Need a Dorado.
> 
> Mike? K?


Yup, Bill, I wandered over here from the Timex forum. Thought I might see what's happening "across the pond."

BTW, were you _asking_ me if I need a Dorado or _telling_ me? :lol:

Mike K.


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Good to see you here also, Mike. There are some really great electric guys here that you will enjoy conversing with as well as a few familiar faces . Even Mel drops by now and then.

I was telling you on the Dorado. 

You need one of these also. 










As well as one of these.


----------



## electrified (Jul 25, 2009)

watchnutz said:


> Good to see you here also, Mike. There are some really great electric guys here that you will enjoy conversing with as well as a few familiar faces . Even Mel drops by now and then.
> 
> I was telling you on the Dorado.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the nice welcome, Bill.

The Saga is great.

The #67 exhibition back is incredible. I've always felt that the #67 was a really great _looking_ movement (unlike the 40 for instance.) That shows it off perfectly. It must be something to see that balance swinging.

Mike


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

electrified said:


> watchnutz said:
> 
> 
> > Nice! Need a Dorado.
> ...


This electric watch world is REALLY SMALL.

Looking forward to seeing more of your watches Mike.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

martinus_scriblerus said:


> electrified said:
> 
> 
> > watchnutz said:
> ...


Indeed it is. I've just cottoned on to who "electrified Mike" is....we've exchanged a few emails in the last few months Mike! Welcome!

Nice backset trio by the way!


----------



## electrified (Jul 25, 2009)

Silver Hawk said:


> martinus_scriblerus said:
> 
> 
> > electrified said:
> ...


Thanks, Paul, for the warm welcome and to everyone else as well.

BTW, How's that Portinoux doing? I took another look at your photos. What year did it sell for $49.75? Just curious.

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

watchnutz said:


> Good to see you here also, Mike. There are some really great electric guys here that you will enjoy conversing with as well as a few familiar faces . Even Mel drops by now and then.
> 
> I was telling you on the Dorado.
> 
> You need one of these also.


I'm not exactly sure what I am seeing in this photo. Help me out here.

Thanks.


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

It's a Timex backset electric with a clear case back. Very unusual. It was obviously made that way since the back is shaped for the cell and setting crown so just a crystal would not work.


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

watchnutz said:


> It's a Timex backset electric with a clear case back. Very unusual. It was obviously made that way since the back is shaped for the cell and setting crown so just a crystal would not work.


Thanks Bill. I really know nothing about Timex watches. If you have a photo, would you kindly post a dial up shot?

Cheers

p.s. a story about the Timex Dorado (probably a new thread, I think) would also be well received by me (and I expect many others as well).


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

martinus_scriblerus said:


> watchnutz said:
> 
> 
> > Good to see you here also, Mike. There are some really great electric guys here that you will enjoy conversing with as well as a few familiar faces . Even Mel drops by now and then.
> ...


Must surely be a demonstrator with that very special case back, what do you think Bill?


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

I agree Paul. The watch is one of the standard electrics except for that clear back. As you know, Tmex was quite ready to show off their electric movement and did so with desk items and heavy ad campaigns.

Here is the front.


----------

